# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی 4 ماه کنکور من یا مکتبستان؟مسئله اینه

## arsalan 1998

سلام.به همه کنکوری های تجربی .دوستان همون طور که میدونید سایت مکتبستان دکتر کاویانی و کنکور من استاد گلستانه یه برنامه ریزی 4 ماه تا خرداد 95 گذاشته من میخوام ازیکی استفاده کنم؟به نظرتون کدومش بهتره؟لطفا سریع پاسخ بدین....ممنون

----------


## Pourya.sh

هیچکدوم حتما باید پول بدی برنامه خوبی شه؟
مکتبستان که تا ی روز مونده به کنکور برنامه میده :Yahoo (21): 
دکتر افشار برنامه 90 روزه اجرا کن حالشو ببر کاملا رایگان
منتخب همایش ها آبان و آذر و دی دکتر افشار
فایل اولی و دومی گوش کن

----------


## arsalan 1998

دوستان لطفا نظرتون

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_پول نده از افشار استفاده کن_

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام.به همه کنکوری های تجربی .دوستان همون طور که میدونید سایت مکتبستان دکتر کاویانی و کنکور من استاد گلستانه یه برنامه ریزی 4 ماه تا خرداد 95 گذاشته من میخوام ازیکی استفاده کنم؟به نظرتون کدومش بهتره؟لطفا سریع پاسخ بدین....ممنون



آخه داداش برنامه 4 ماهه!! الحمدا... ببین آینده نگری این مشاورا تا کجا رسیده !!
طرف اونوخ میدونه خدایی نکرده تو مریض بشی 1 هفته،عزیزتو از دست بدی،و هر اتفاق دیگه... تو چطور میخای جبرانش کنی!! اینا همش سوء استفادس.اقا من موندم اینا چرا اسم و کارنامه شاگرداشونو نمیزارن؟؟ (عین کارنامه هایی که گزینه دو میزاره)
بنظر من برو ی کتاب فوت و فن برنامه ریزی رو بگیر  و بشین واسه خودت برنامه بریز

----------


## storm001

> سلام.به همه کنکوری های تجربی .دوستان همون طور که میدونید سایت مکتبستان دکتر کاویانی و کنکور من استاد گلستانه یه برنامه ریزی 4 ماه تا خرداد 95 گذاشته من میخوام ازیکی استفاده کنم؟به نظرتون کدومش بهتره؟لطفا سریع پاسخ بدین....ممنون


سلام
من رشته ی ریاضی هستم....به دلیل اینکه دیر شروع کردم  و آشنا نبودن با موسسات،مجبور شدم بهشون اعتماد کنم.....ولی برناموشون به درد من نخورد.....یه هفته را هم نتونستم اجرا کنم چه برسد به 4 ماه....دیروز تصمیم گرفتم خودم برنامه بنویسم....فکر کنم برنامه خودم خیلی بهتر از مکتبستان است
اون ها فقط می خواند یه برنامه برای همه بنویسند....براشون هم فرقی نمی کنه جواب می ده یا نه....البته این را بگم شاید کسایی باشند که خودشون را با این برنامه وفق بدهند و موفق هم بشوند.......برای نوشتن برنامه باید اول یه مشاوره از داوطلب بگیرند بعد برای ایشان برنامه بنویسند
اگه دوست داشتی پیام بده تا چند هفته از برنامه را برات ارسال کنم

----------


## Neda_Salahshour

> _پول نده از افشار استفاده کن_


سلام چطور میتونم تهیه کنم برنامه ایشونو؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Neda_Salahshour

> هیچکدوم حتما باید پول بدی برنامه خوبی شه؟
> مکتبستان که تا ی روز مونده به کنکور برنامه میده
> دکتر افشار برنامه 90 روزه اجرا کن حالشو ببر کاملا رایگان
> منتخب همایش ها آبان و آذر و دی دکتر افشار
> فایل اولی و دومی گوش کن


سلام چطور میتونم تهیه کنم برنامه ایشونو؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad.bh

تو اینترنت سرچ کن برنامه 90 روزه دکتر افشار میاره برات دوست عزیز

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## storm001

سلام
مواظب باشید گول مکتبستان را نخورید....همه ی محصولاتش را هم حراج کرده....فقط بدنبال جیب خودشون هستند :Y (481):

----------


## GHZO7

> سلام چطور میتونم تهیه کنم برنامه ایشونو؟؟؟


سلام
این سه فایل صوتی رو باید دانلود کنید
برنامه ریزی موفقیت کنکور از بهمن

*بخش اول* 

*بخش دوم* 

*بخش سوم*

----------


## .Mohamad.

من که میگم سراغ مکتبستان نرو. چون فقط ... 

برنامه ۴ ماهه هست. یک سری به سایت های دیگه بزن. به کنکور و خورسند ام.

----------


## Moonlight

مکتبستان ک جالب نبود ////:

----------


## storm001

> من که میگم سراغ مکتبستان نرو. چون فقط ... 
> 
> برنامه ۴ ماهه هست. یک سری به سایت های دیگه بزن. به کنکور و خورسند ام.


من برنامه 4 ماهه را داشتم....اصلا نتونستم اجرا کنم....انداختمش کنار....و خودم برنامه ریزی کردم

----------


## storm001

> مکتبستان ک جالب نبود ////:


دقیقا....فقط پولمون را دور ریختیم...اگه یکم به خودمان اعتماد داشته باشیم بیشتر جواب می ده تا به این گروه های مشاوره ای

----------


## shahram5386

اگ کسی برنامه رو گرفنه بزاره چیزی ازش کم نمیشه

----------


## shahram5386

> من برنامه 4 ماهه را داشتم....اصلا نتونستم اجرا کنم....انداختمش کنار....و خودم برنامه ریزی کردم


منم داشتم الان نمیتونم پیداش کنم اصلا تو میلامم نیست اگ داریئ لطف کنید فقط خود برنامه رو بفرستید واسم ممنونم

----------

